# Hello from IK Multimedia



## IK_Support (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello all!

I work for IK Multimedia support and would like to introduce myself to everyone. Hi. I am here to answer questions and give support for IK products. Let me know if you got 'em!

Feel free to PM me or email me at the addy below.

Just a lil background on me... I am a guitar and bass player by craft, enjoy recording, playing shows, and most anything music related. I enjoy talking with new people and enjoying what life has to offer!

Thanks and hope to meet some cool and interesting people here! (o)


----------



## Thonex (Sep 17, 2008)

I've been using T-Racks for years.... welcome to our family.

This is a great site... and even better now that you are here :wink: 

I'm glad you came along and are so open to discussion.

Cheers... and enjoy.

T


----------



## Shantar (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Paul and welcome!

I have a question for you. Will there ever be an update for the Philharmonik player so we could build crossfaded patches? I don´t understand why this wasn´t a feature from start... IMO, it would make this product so much more valuable. 

-Chris


----------



## lux (Sep 18, 2008)

eh, welcome here Paul nice to see you guys on Vi-control.

Luca


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 18, 2008)

IK_Support @ Wed Sep 17 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I work for IK Multimedia support and would like to introduce myself to everyone. Hi. I am here to answer questions and give support for IK products. Let me know if you got 'em!
> 
> ...



I was wondering if you guys will be expanding or updating Miroslav Philharmonik? Not sure if you can past what you have already done but it was worth asking.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Paul - welcome to VI!

...and since you're here, I do have a question. A couple of years back, I was given an evaluation copy of Miroslav Philharmonik as an artist. Is the license temporary? It expired twice and I had to contact IK to reactivate. It probably expired again since and because of the hassle, I've stopped using it. If you care the check, the license is under my name, thanks.


----------



## Shantar (Sep 18, 2008)

dcoscina @ Thu Sep 18 said:


> IK_Support @ Wed Sep 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all!
> ...



A library update would be a bit too much to expect, but maybe some new features in the player would be more reasonable. I really love the inspiring and easy-to-use Philharmonik player but to me the lack of being able to make crossfaded patches is what´s keeping me from using it together with newer libraries. But I got to be honest, no other library I´ve ever tried have let me compose with such instant good results as Miroslav Philharmonik. It might not sound as hi-fi as newer libraries, but it really has something no other library I´ve ever tried has. Taking into account that these are only single layer patches they stand up pretty good compared with todays multilayered, chromatically sampled orchestral libraries.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree. It's a warm sounding library. I do not regret buying it. I find making my own custom combis a snap. I do like the SampleTank player very much. But it would be killer to have an updated sample base with x-fade orchestral samples.


----------



## Shantar (Sep 18, 2008)

Personally I never really thought it was fair towards Miroslav Vitous that IK hyped the combi-stuff in Miroslav as much as they did in the start. I´ve never used the combos for anything. Maybe some people found them useful. I didn´t. Not because they didn´t sound good, but because thats just not the way I like to compose, and I didn´t buy Philharmonik because I looked upon it as a sketchingtool. I already knew about the quality of the samples, so to me it was more of a nice supplement for my orchestral template. 

I know IK Multimedia is a musician friendly company compared to many others; i.e not expecting the customers to be a total computer nerd in order to master the tools. This is trully reflected in their user-friendly, inspiring and logical software. However, I only miss a few things with their software thats all.. Other than that it would be almost perfect imho. Something else that would be cool is to include a convulsion reverb engine with samples taken from the Dvorak hall... Similar to what EWQL did with their Play release... I remember the CSR-reverb being hyped a lot prior to MP release, but I never thought the included CSR-teaser sounded any good. Not in an orchestral mix at least...


----------



## IK_Support (Sep 18, 2008)

Thonex @ Wed Sep 17 said:


> I've been using T-Racks for years.... welcome to our family.
> 
> This is a great site... and even better now that you are here :wink:
> 
> ...



Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome! Thanks for having me.. 8) 

Glad to hear you are enjoying T-Racks T! Its a great plug...

Cheers o-[][]-o 

Oh ya, I do enjoy using smilies from time to time.. sorry in advance.


----------



## IK_Support (Sep 18, 2008)

Shantar @ Wed Sep 17 said:


> Hi Paul and welcome!
> 
> I have a question for you. Will there ever be an update for the Philharmonik player so we could build crossfaded patches? I don´t understand why this wasn´t a feature from start... IMO, it would make this product so much more valuable.
> 
> -Chris



Hi Chris, 

Thanks for the quick questions, I can see this will be an active forum! Thanks for the suggestions, I can see from the other replies that the addition of crossfaded patches is a popular request. That is why I am here though, to gather up these gobbles of info from our users so we can aim to improve our products. 

I am not aware of any updates to the engine at this time but let me see what I can dig up for you and the others. 

Check back for details! :mrgreen:


----------



## IK_Support (Sep 18, 2008)

lux @ Thu Sep 18 said:


> eh, welcome here Paul nice to see you guys on Vi-control.
> 
> Luca



Hi Luca, 

Thanks! Glad to be here.

Are you in Italy? Did you know the main IK office is located in Modena? Think its a bit far from where you are but thats pretty cool!

o-[][]-o


----------



## IK_Support (Sep 18, 2008)

[/quote]

I was wondering if you guys will be expanding or updating Miroslav Philharmonik? Not sure if you can past what you have already done but it was worth asking.[/quote]

Hi dcoscina, 

Thanks for the question. Not sure on any new updates to the Miroslav engine. The sound library however, is basically the full package that was ever recorded. IK bought the full rights to the entire contents of the original Miroslav library, some of which was never released in the initial libraries. All of this is now found in the full version of Miroslav Philharmonik. 

Were you also looking for past release info? Here you go..

Miroslav Philharmonik v.1.1.1 05-11-2007 VST 2.4 hosts Compatible & Mac Intel support
Miroslav Philharmonik v.1.1 01-04-2007 Initial Release

Let me know if you have any other questions..

Thanks.


----------



## IK_Support (Sep 18, 2008)

Frederick Russ @ Thu Sep 18 said:


> Hi Paul - welcome to VI!
> 
> ...and since you're here, I do have a question. A couple of years back, I was given an evaluation copy of Miroslav Philharmonik as an artist. Is the license temporary? It expired twice and I had to contact IK to reactivate. It probably expired again since and because of the hassle, I've stopped using it. If you care the check, the license is under my name, thanks.



Hi Frederick, 

It sounds like you received the Miroslav NFR during the time we were using the USB dongles as protection for the software. We have updated Miroslav to no longer require this key ( along with all other IK products!). All you need to do is now download the latest version of Miroslav from your IK User Area on our website. Not sure if I can post any links, but just login there and click on 'Downloads'. Here, download Miroslav v.1.1.1. This new version will not require a USB key and the serial number you have is not timed. That was just the key license. So download the update, install, enjoy! o/~ 

Let me know if you have any troubles along the way.

Thanks.


----------



## IK_Support (Sep 18, 2008)

Shantar @ Thu Sep 18 said:


> Personally I never really thought it was fair towards Miroslav Vitous that IK hyped the combi-stuff in Miroslav as much as they did in the start. I´ve never used the combos for anything. Maybe some people found them useful. I didn´t. Not because they didn´t sound good, but because thats just not the way I like to compose, and I didn´t buy Philharmonik because I looked upon it as a sketchingtool. I already knew about the quality of the samples, so to me it was more of a nice supplement for my orchestral template.
> 
> I know IK Multimedia is a musician friendly company compared to many others; i.e not expecting the customers to be a total computer nerd in order to master the tools. This is trully reflected in their user-friendly, inspiring and logical software. However, I only miss a few things with their software thats all.. Other than that it would be almost perfect imho. Something else that would be cool is to include a convulsion reverb engine with samples taken from the Dvorak hall... Similar to what EWQL did with their Play release... I remember the CSR-reverb being hyped a lot prior to MP release, but I never thought the included CSR-teaser sounded any good. Not in an orchestral mix at least...



Hi Shantar, 

Thanks for the comments! IK definitely aims to have a user-friendly piece of software that you can get working with right out of the box. 

Let me look into the convulsion reverb of the Hall. Would be a lovely addition! The CSR reverb, though, is a great piece of software! If you only heard the teaser, I recommend to download the 10-day trial and give it a whirl. Think you will be impressed. It sounds great, not overbearing, just smooth and subtle, it very friendly on the CPU, and if you need it to be crazy, it has huge potential with the Macro controls and the Modulation Matrix. 

The combi's are a fun and cool feature of Miroslav, but is not necessary or needed by some, as you pointed out. Its kind of like the Performance mode on keyboards. The patches have a lot of wow factor but do not always fit easily into a piece of work. If you do not like the combi's, create you own and save! Customize the tool as you need it..

Keep the comments coming!! :D 

Thanks.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 18, 2008)

IK_Support @ Thu Sep 18 said:


> Hi Frederick,
> 
> It sounds like you received the Miroslav NFR during the time we were using the USB dongles as protection for the software. We have updated Miroslav to no longer require this key ( along with all other IK products!). All you need to do is now download the latest version of Miroslav from your IK User Area on our website. Not sure if I can post any links, but just login there and click on 'Downloads'. Here, download Miroslav v.1.1.1. This new version will not require a USB key and the serial number you have is not timed. That was just the key license. So download the update, install, enjoy! o/~
> 
> ...



Works great - thanks Paul!


----------



## Shantar (Sep 19, 2008)

IK_Support @ Fri Sep 19 said:


> Shantar @ Thu Sep 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I never really thought it was fair towards Miroslav Vitous that IK hyped the combi-stuff in Miroslav as much as they did in the start. I´ve never used the combos for anything. Maybe some people found them useful. I didn´t. Not because they didn´t sound good, but because thats just not the way I like to compose, and I didn´t buy Philharmonik because I looked upon it as a sketchingtool. I already knew about the quality of the samples, so to me it was more of a nice supplement for my orchestral template.
> ...



Hi Shantar, 

Thanks for the comments! IK definitely aims to have a user-friendly piece of software that you can get working with right out of the box. 

Let me look into the convulsion reverb of the Hall. Would be a lovely addition! Theò‡¤   …ä‡¤   …å‡¤   …æ‡¤   …ç‡¤   …è‡¤   …é‡¤   …ê‡¤   …ë‡¤   …ì‡¤   …í‡¤   …î‡¤   …ï‡¤   …ð‡¤   …ñ‡¤   …ò‡¤   …ó‡¤   …ô‡¤   …õ‡¤   …ö‡¤   …÷‡¤   …ø‡¤   …ù‡¤   …ú‡¤   …û‡¤   …ü‡¤   …ý‡¤   …þ‡¤   …ÿ‡¤   …Ž ‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž	‡¤   …Ž
‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž ‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž‡¤   …Ž ‡¤   …Ž!‡¤   …Ž"‡¤   …Ž#‡¤   …Ž$‡¥   …Ž%‡¥   …Ž&‡¥   …Ž'‡¥   …Ž(‡¥   …Ž)‡¥   …Ž*‡¥   …Ž+‡¥   …Ž,‡¥   …Ž-‡¥   …Ž.‡¥   …Ž/‡¥   …Ž0‡¥   …Ž1‡¥   …Ž2‡¥   …Ž3‡¥   …Ž4‡¥   …Ž5‡¥   …Ž6‡¥   …Ž7‡¥   …Ž8‡¥   …Ž9‡¥   …Ž:‡¥   …Ž;‡¥   …Ž<‡¥   …Ž=‡¥   …Ž>‡¥   …Ž?‡¥   …Ž@‡¥   …ŽA‡¥   …ŽB‡¥   …ŽC‡¥   …ŽD‡¥   …ŽE‡¥   …ŽF‡¥   …ŽG‡¥   …ŽH‡¥   …ŽI‡¥   …ŽJ‡¥   …ŽK‡¥   …ŽL‡¥   …ŽM‡¥   …ŽN‡¥   …ŽO‡¥   …ŽP‡¥   …ŽQ


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey Paul, IK Team,

welcome aboard. Glad to see you around here!


----------



## IK_Support (Sep 19, 2008)

Waywyn @ Fri Sep 19 said:


> Hey Paul, IK Team,
> 
> welcome aboard. Glad to see you around here!



Thanks kindly! Glad to be here.. 8) 

Let me know if I can be of any assistance.


----------



## lux (Sep 19, 2008)

r u really sure that we're ready for this?


----------



## AndreasWaldetoft (Sep 19, 2008)

Waywyn @ Fri Sep 19 said:


> lux @ Fri Sep 19 said:
> 
> 
> > r u really sure that we're ready for this?
> ...




You sure got great hair regrowth Waywyn.

Welcome IK.


----------



## DKeenum (Sep 19, 2008)

Good to see you here, Paul! :D


----------

